# letters for Achwak and Laos



## a mere housewife (Feb 10, 2005)

Below are sample letters that you can copy & personalize if there is little time to sit down and write your own. They always ask that we be polite.


Ambassador Nabil Fahmy
The Embassy of the Arab Republic of Egypt
3521 International Court, NW
Washington D.C. 20008

Dear Ambassador Fahmy,

I am writing on behalf of Achwak Mohamad and her husband, Gergius Bekhit, and their two small children. Achwak was kidnapped from her husband and children because she is a Christian. As you must know, women in these situations are shamefully mistreated: they are often raped, and further isolated through this shame. I beg you to take action for Achwak, and for her family. Achwak is my sister in Christ, and is under the protection of your government. I am doing what I can for her, and I ask that you too, would do what you can to reunite Achwak with her family, and that you would help to ensure their future protection.

"Verily I say unto you, Inasmuch as ye have done it unto one of the least of these my brethren, ye have done it unto me." -Christ Jesus

Sincerely,



Khamtai Siphadon
President
Office of the President
Vientiane, Laos

Dear President Siphadon,

First of all, I would like to assure you that my husband and I pray for your country, and for you as the leader of your country, with thanksgiving for your constitution and your reforms. We pray that God would give you wisdom as you administer your country, that you would have the reward of being a truly just leader of your people.

I am writing on behalf of the prisoners Khamsay, Pheang, Thongsoun, and Khampay , who are being held at the prison Muang Kasy. I ask that you would consider their case, and act on their behalf. They are being told that they will die in prison if they do not renounce Christ; yet under your constitution, these men are guaranteed religious liberty.

I also ask that you would release the whereabouts of Boontheong and his wife and seven year old son, who disappeared last July. This man and his family are also Christians, and are also protected under the constitution of your country. I ask that you would ensure that liberty, and protect them.

These Christians are my own true brothers and sisters in Christ, and they are your citizens. I am doing what I can for them; and I beg that you, who have great ability to act for them, would also do what you can.

"Verily I say unto you, Inasmuch as ye have done it unto one of the least of these my brethren, ye have done it unto me." -Christ Jesus

Sincerely,




Embassy of the Lao People's Democratic Republic
Phanthong Phommahaxay
Ambassador
2222 S. Street N. W.
Washington, D.C. 20008

Dear Ambassador Phommahaxay,

I am writing on behalf of the prisoners Khamsay, Pheang, Thongsoun, and Khampay , who are being held at the prison Muang Kasy. I ask that you would consider their case, and act on their behalf. They are being told that they will die in prison if they do not renounce Christ; yet under your constitution, these men are guaranteed religious liberty.

I also ask that you would urge your government to release the whereabouts of Boontheong and his wife and seven year old son, who disappeared last July. This man and his family are also Christians, and are also protected under the constitution of your country. Please help to ensure their liberty, and to protect them.

These Christians are my own true brothers and sisters in Christ, and they are citizens of your country. I am doing what I can for them; and I beg that you too, would do what you can.

"Verily I say unto you, Inasmuch as ye have done it unto one of the least of these my brethren, ye have done it unto me." -Christ Jesus

Sincerely,


----------

